# Trip to Colorado?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, I'm heading up to Colorado in the first week or so of January and was looking at tickets for Aspen, Vail, and Breck. I'm looking at their site and they make it sound like you have to buy the tickets in advance or online. 

Is it possible to just buy them the day you get there? I'm from Western NY and you can't get tickets in advance so I'm confused here. If so are they going to be ridiculous(150^)? I am only going for one day each and don't know what day till I get there so any help would be awesome.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Also, I'm just going to be in Denver so if I chose the wrong 3 let me know. I'm just going by what I've heard.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No, you don't have to buy in advance. Aspen isn't really a reasonable day trip from Denver to go ride.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Would you Aspen is worth it then? Google says 3.5 hours. 
What would you suggest for 3 days? And what would be open then?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd suggest a pack of jumbo size condoms..............cuz Vail is gunna fuck you!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ummm....ok. So Vail is a no go?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking at Copper, Steamboat, and Loveland too. I have no idea where to go. I want to ride pow and just general riding with a decent park. In bounds no avi gear pow riding.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Would you Aspen is worth it then? Google says 3.5 hours.
> What would you suggest for 3 days? And what would be open then?


3.5 hours with no traffic and good weather. Basically best case scenario.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Is Aspen worth it? Or is the same stuff at Copper and Breck?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Looking at Copper, Steamboat, and Loveland too. I have no idea where to go. I want to ride pow and just general riding with a decent park. In bounds no avi gear pow riding.


Then absolutely do not buy tickets in advance. Snow varies widely between mountains storm to storm. Wait until you get out here, then keep an eye on dailysnow.com to see who's in line to get a dump. Might be no one. January typically isn't a great snow month, but you can bet on bitter cold and wind!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Is Aspen worth it? Or is the same stuff at Copper and Breck?


Never rode Aspen myself. Heard great things about the terrain, Vail and Aspen just aren't my scenes. I don't care to deal with snotty fucking entitled tourists.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Aspen's cool...........four mountains.......various conditions.........not Vail.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Out of Breckenridge, Steamboat, Loveland, and Copper. Which 3 would you suggest.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Out of Breckenridge, Steamboat, Loveland, and Copper. Which 3 would you suggest.


If you're trying to ride powder it's all about how the storm comes in. Steamboat is also a stretch for a day trip from Denver, especially if you're chasing powder as getting over Rabbit Ears Pass can be a bitch on snowpacked roads. Loveland's park is a joke, but they do usually get the second most snow in the state behind Wolf Creek and their alpine terrain is as good as it gets in terms of resorts easily accessed from Denver.

If you're day tripping from Denver, then Breck, Luv, and Copper.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright thanks man. Appreciate the help. Just hope there is snow.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Add Winter Park to your short list, and arapahoe basin as well.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

i am the same way but me and the wifey going this xmas and new year 25th-3rd, we're gonna get the epic pass it's def. worth it, also it gives you option to go to many other mouintains also if you buy it everyday it will come down to some 700-800 bucks so def. get the epic pass, i asked this question on other thread some good soul mentioned this.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If you buy a pass to breck you can ride keystone and abasin too. Breck has great terrain, all level parks and it's huge. It's easy access from Denver and gets good snow. This year is looking good so far compared to last year. Copper is literally on I-70 but watch the weather, if it's windy or not much snow forecasted I would just do breck.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Hey, I'm heading up to Colorado in the first week or so of January and was looking at tickets for Aspen, Vail, and Breck. I'm looking at their site and they make it sound like you have to buy the tickets in advance or online.
> 
> Is it possible to just buy them the day you get there? I'm from Western NY and you can't get tickets in advance so I'm confused here. If so are they going to be ridiculous(150^)? I am only going for one day each and don't know what day till I get there so any help would be awesome.



Go to Breck then grab a beer and some food and head over to keystone for night riding (If that works for lift tickets?? I've always had a pass) 

New years, Yuck. I stay in Denver that time of the year.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I would definitely have Breck at the top of your list.. then Copper..
And I'd do Steamboat if you're fine with driving 2.5 hours.. it's worth it in my opinion


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Stay in summit co not denver. luv, copper, vail and breck should be your top choices.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The best park is Breck hands down. It will shit all over anything you've ever ridden at Kissing Bridge, Holiday Valley, Buffalo Ski Club, Swain, Holimont, Peak n' Peek, etc. The closest park on the East Coast that can hold a candle to it is Carinthia and even then that's only to the medium park (Park Lane). 

As far as powder goes Aspen, Vail, Steamboat, Loveland and Copper are solid on days they get snow but realistically Aspen and Steamboat are too far of a day trip unless your ass gets up at 4 a.m. and weathers the storm or you're staying there. They're both in the bubble and fun. Personally I would say fuck Vail and go to Beaver Creek as you're from the same area I grew up and probably more in tune with riding through trees than a wide open bowl, plus the crowds are less and it doesn't track out as easily. Free cookies served to you on a silver platter at 3 o'clock doesn't hurt as well. 

To be honest coming from that heavy sludge of Western NY any resort out here with snow will give you an orgasm and have you wanting more. If you want to do cheap tickets buy in advance and get a pass. The Epic Local pays for itself after 5 days. Otherwise I might suggest looking into the A-Basin pass that offers up 1 or 2 days at Breck/Shitstone. If you fill up at I think it's Kum and Go you can sometimes get a buy one get one for Copper. Or you can check at any King Soopers (City Market) location when you're down in the front range to get a ticket cheaper. 

Not sure how many days you plan on riding but this is how I would break it down. Sunny bluebird day with no fresh snow go to Breck and ride either Freeway or Park Lane as it will open your eyes to what is the best park on this planet. 

Puking snow and you want to hit the mountain relatively fast. Loveland, Copper, or A basin. 

Bluebird and sunny but with a ton of pow Vail/Beaver Creek.

Want to make a day trip Aspen or Steamboat, but without a local to show you around it's not going to be as much fun.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks a shit ton. Was hoping you chime in cause I know that you know what it's like. I'll definitely do that then. I was thinking the same about Breck on bluebird day and Copper and Love on pow days. I'm only riding for 3 days and it's alone so if anything I'd swap out Loveland or Copper for Vail.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll shred with ya at LUV and show ya around.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Is beaver creek worth taking off Copper or Loveland off the list?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

In my opinion yes. Best resort in Colorado for a mix of everything. 45 minute park laps from top to bottom with freeriding/trees in between. Some of the sickest tree riding in the state. Tree jibs galore. Then there's the whole slack country stuff they have for pow riding which can remain untouched weeks after a storm. Plus free cookies at 3 o'clock!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I heard those cookies are medicinal.


----------

